# happy turkey day



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy T day to everyone.Im gona take a stroll in the woods in the morn.Wonder if Ill find any oysters.Looking for bushy tails but Ill take any good fungi I can get.


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2012)

Went for 2 out and abouts yesterday couldn't resist the nice weather. Found some oysters and lots of dried up hens, nothing of table grade. Found the largest fresh water clam I have ever seen, naturally I didn't have my camera or phone.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everyone. After 35+ years working in retail I usually had to work on Thanksgiving so my family celebrates around the OSU - Michigan game. Go Bucks.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy one to you folks also. Did manage to find some salvagable oysters, couldn't resist either Jim. Should have hit the spot last weekend and can't for the life of me remember why I didn't as there would have been a Kroger bag full of them, had to pass on so many brown gilled nasty looking flushes but found a couple new trees with fresh ones


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2012)

http://health.yahoo.net/news/s/ap/3rd-person-in-calif-dies-from-mushroom-poisoning


----------

